# Runlikehecks



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, so it's really called runlikehells but I was nice in the subject line. I posted a serious thread a while ago. How about if we have some fun too? Do you have pictures of your dogs doing their runlikehells? I was really surprised that my camera stopped the action so well and the picture has me laughing. This is MyKee at high speed and he looks so goofy. He looks like someone just scared the heck out of him with those ears straight up. ound: Come on, show yours too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love love LOVE pictures where their ears are standing straight up... they look like bunnies or perhaps teddy bears. Definitely not a dog, though. ound:

I don't really have great pics of Kubrick doing a RLH. These are the only ones I have (with the exception of the one on my sig).


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the ears! Both of you got some good action shots! They are fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Runlikeheck at the beach-not the best picture but ........


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Another runlikeheck beach picture


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Freddie is running so fast he looks like a rabbit!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Jan great shot and every one else I wish my camera would capture those kind of pictures Yoda runslikehell to and it so funny to watch him between him and lilly out cat OMG it would be a great shot if I could ever capture it LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These are kind of blurry, but here's a recent RLH! 

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh for all the furbabys out there tell mom and dad petco has big tennis ball on sale for 3.99 ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper faster than a speeding Bullet-- really really blurry - but for some reason I love this shot of Jassy at about 12 weeks LOL. The other one is of Leeann's Riley and Cash from our playdate back in May.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's some of the Boys


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I LOOOVE these pics! Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, Mykee is soooo adorable- are you keeping him? Has anyone claimed him? (no go away MHS--- I am hearing voices-- yes get a puppy-- no you can't get a puppy LOL) 

Paige, I just love the shots of your boys--- with the fencing and all I feel as If I am watching miniature furry galloping horses. They just look like they are having a ball...

Kara, I love blurry run like hell picts (as you can tell) it shows the motion. 

Yes everyone keep them coming.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE all the pictures  I wish mine would come out as clear!  I think my camera needs to go to the shop again. boo hoo  

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love all of these pictures! It's amazing how fast these little guys can run, isn't it?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Those are great! Don't fret about the blurriness, it's part of the "game" :biggrin1: 

Yes, keep them coming!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Not the greatest of pictures, but here is Dilly

Kim


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few of mine - notice that Lily usually is sitting down, or no where to be found when the running is going on!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,
Great shots of your guys! Petty good quality to...
So Lily does not like to rough house?? hehe

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is too funny Laurie, Reece watches from the deck.ound: 


Thats's how he got one of his nicknames Grandpa. Although is will play if they come to him on the deck.

I love the coloring on Logan, Love those black and tans.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are some of Brady. The first one Laurie took at the last playdate. She is good with the camera!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hahaha!! Wonderful idea!!

Here's Sierra and her hav-bf Teun in our backyard!









Sierra, Teun and Luna doing RLH in our backyard!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is funny cause Lily Loves to play an roughhouse, but Lexi and Logan are SO fast that they catch her immediately or she can never catch them, so I think it just isnt that much fun for her. Now throw her a frisbee and she is happy. And I just bought some balls yesterday and she LOVES them!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics everyone! :whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love these action shots! Looks like some are flying.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I love all the RLH pics! You can just see the joy in their faces. Maddie loves to RLH, and it can break out anytime. But if there's another dog around, you can *bet* there will be RLH. Here's a few from our SF Playdate that Patti took. The first is Maddie chasing Catherine's Ollie. The second is Sally's Oliver chasing Maddie. The third RLH is Maddie with a smile since she's doing what she loves best. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix, everyone! I love the joy in their faces !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maddie has so much personality! I love the look of joy on her face in that third picture.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's some RLH of Dusty.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great idea Jan. Here are some of Sam that I did last winter


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Paige - I just LOVE Reece's coloring! Of course I am an equal opportunity Hav lover, they are all adorable, but there's just something about that boy I just love. Are there puppy shots of him somewhere I can see?

Here are some RLH shots of Callie when she was a tiny pup

I love one of them because she looks like she's flying! And the other I love because I remember when I took them, she and my son Max were taking turns chasing each other and he's in hot pursuit of her!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you, I too love the color he has turned out. He has reds, browns, blacks, white and creams all going through his fur. 

Here's some puppy pictures

I love callie's color, she is so pretty.

I love seeing all these action shots. 

Havs doing what they love most, chasing one another.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love seeing all the "runlikehell" pictures!What a great thread!:becky:

Paige--Love your boy Reece.Goodness he was a "super cutie" as a baby!He is a beautiful guy now--he looks so dignified--like a rich business man!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige~ Reese was such a cute puppy! He's not so bad looking now, either :eyebrows:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my how did I almost miss this thread. These pictures are all great, I am going to have to go dig out some of mine.

Missy love that one of Riley & Cash hehe

Laurie did you find some of the big balls for your play date? 

I think I may have an action video someplace also, I will look on my other computer later.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie said:


> Love seeing all the "runlikehell" pictures!What a great thread!:becky:
> 
> Paige--Love your boy Reece.Goodness he was a "super cutie" as a baby!He is a beautiful guy now--he looks so dignified--like a rich business man!


Julie, what a perfect description of reece.... I love all of these Hav's -- it's the next best thing to having 50 of your own is seeing all these pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Found a video, not the greatest but fun. It always seems like when they are doing something funny or cute they stop as soon as you go get the camera.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I think Monte is just the cutest pup! I love how happy he is at the end bounding towards you.  Riley is such a good big brother putting up with his brother's antics. LOL.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Friends,
I loved, loved, loved these pictures and the video clip! How cute are these lovely furbabies! Thanks for sharing and putting a smile on my face


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What darling pictures and a video!! :whoo: :clap2: :first:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All of the pups look so great running and having fun!I simply love looking at each and everyone!Keep the pix coming---:clap2::whoo::clap2::whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great video, Leeann


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Now you know why i call them my bunnies .. Too cute !!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

These are the most recent I have of Smarty and her ball in the RLH mode.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

FUN, FUN, FUN THREAD!! Seeing these Havs doing what they love best brings a smile to my lips and I'm sure to anyone else's reading this thread. What beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are some of my two boys, Ricky and Sammy...... These were taken this past summer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, those are great shots of Sammy and Ricky! I love how "pretty" these guys look when running! There are some amazing shots on this thread.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love this thread!

Hav's having a great time!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What fabulous photos you all take! Thank you so much for sharing them!
I love them all, but the one of Brady from the playdate is just adorable to me.
I see another calendar idea.....365 days of RLH!

Beverly


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This is such a great thread, how fun!! I think I better try to get Oreo's runlikehell on camera too!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

They all look like flying dogs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few from Lexi and Logans recent RLH session. They were going so fast that they are all blurry - but you get the idea! They each chase each other with the intent of catching the tail in the mouth, and then be dragged across the lawn!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, gosh, Laurie. Those pictures are terrific. Love the one of Logan with his ears up.

When mine do RLH, Shelby is the tail catcher and she pulls poor Kodi down. She will also run into him broaside and send him rolling.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pics Laurie....makes me sad for Valentino! Wish he had a hav buddy to RLH with and an area large enough! We don't really have much of a yard since we live in a 3 story home with zero lot line....we DON'T miss the mowing though and we have an incredible lake view BUT my little guy misses out!:Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Then you just need to fly or drive up here for the NJ playdates & they can run and run & run all over my property!!! I will be waiting....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh how I wish I could!!!! I have a grandson trying to born this week....or atleast we hope so....he's already 8 lb 1 oz. She's actually not due until Nov.4. They won't let her go that long though....if they do he'll be about 11 lbs. :jaw: :baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, well I LOVE babies and much as I LOVE Havs so let him be born, then bundle him and the pups up, and commmmooonnnn over!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ Those are awesome shots!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, what great shots of your boys running around! I'm sure Kubrick will love running with them... he sure is a runner... he outruns all the dogs at the dog run but I think he would really love to be challenged by another Hav.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh - I promise you, he will be challenged!!!! Lexi & Logan are the fastest dogs I have ever seen!! Yippee, running partners!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Terrific shots!!!!!

My RLH shots NEVER look that good! boo hoo. I HATE my camera. I am thinking about throwing it in the street and running over it a few times so I can get a NEW one. It is in the shop....AGAIN!!!!!!!

And the ***holes, called to tell me to come in so they can show me how to "operate" it. :frusty: :frusty: Because it will work sometimes and then start getting really blurry, so they think I am accidentally changing a setting and I am NOT. I am not techno-challenged. LOL, I am just boiling over being patronized. lol

Boy...sorry about that rant. I meant to say I LOVE the shots Laurie, I hate my camera! haha

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara is yours a little digital camera or the size of a 35mm camera? I hated my little one, and we got a pentax digital that looks like a full size camera. I have zoom lenses I can use on it and all. I like it. Sometimes you just have to focus on a spot you know she is going to run thru & just wait = then click. I am not very good at it either, you should see how many I reject!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara 
i just read an article that sometimes in the long run it is cheaper and less stressful to buy new rather than try and have things fixed ..
it is the built in obsolescense theory .
I know what you mean about the way that woman get treated when it comes to technical things . Sometimes I find it easier just to play along and be the dumb blonde ..
It seems to be what they like to think we are !! Duh !:frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, those are great shots, blurred or not! I love seeing them run full kilter and not care whether they'll slam up against a chair, the fence- or even better, each other! lol They body slam so often, it's a wonder they aren't hurt. Tough little guys.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my Goodness! I love ALL of these! They just make me grin. The blurry ones, the clear ones, every single one of them...just wonderful. How can one not enjoy the total bliss radiating from each of these havs? It's just awesome! Wonderful thread!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great RLH photos Laurie, You can just see how fast Logan Is!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures Laurie, and I love the flowers in the background.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Oh how I wish I could!!!! I have a grandson trying to born this week....or atleast we hope so....he's already 8 lb 1 oz. She's actually not due until Nov.4. They won't let her go that long though....if they do he'll be about 11 lbs. :jaw: :baby:


I just found this thread again. Is there a new grandbaby now? reggers: :baby:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Terrific shots!!!!!
> 
> Boy...sorry about that rant. I meant to say I LOVE the shots Laurie, I hate my camera! haha
> 
> Kara


eace: :whoo: :first: All of the pictures are great!!
Kara did you get your camera fixed?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is Gryff playing in the leaves.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How cute!!!

The last one he looks like a little bunny rabbit. He looks like a very happy boy!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He was hysterical running through the piles of leaves. I wish I got it on video. By the time I got the camera out he was pooped.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

*First Attempts at RLH Mine AND Ollie's!*

Ok, neither me nor Ollie are experienced with RLH. He's learning faster than me. Most of the time I captured just his nose as he made it to the camera before the picture snapped! I think the problem was it was getting dark and the camera was slow so I'll try again earlier in the day next time! Still, a good time was had, I thought I'd share our very first RLH experience!










LOL...only got half of him! He's fast, my camera is slow!










He looks like he has no legs! ound:










The grass is wet tonight, but Ollie doesn't seem to care!










Why did we stop running, Mom?

:grouphug: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ollie looks like he is quite experienced in the RLH!!!
Good Job.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Today was just his second time in the grass. Yesterday he was hesitant, today he started running.  It's been kind of wet and icky here. I decided he needed to go anyway. I'm so glad, he had fun!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ollie is such a sweetheart. I love that last picture... he really wants to know why you stopped! 

They are great runners... it's in the genes.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Lina. I love the way they run. Such joy! The way he is constantly looking at me right in the face too...as if to say "what next, Mom?" It just gets to me. I've had dogs all my life, but I don't remember any that ever looked at me so intently and often as he does. It's so endearing! I can see how the Hav bug bites people!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's RLH


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: He's going so fast he's a blur! So cute!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kodi looks like a ghost dog! I love the "old" look of the pic.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What great additions to this thread everyone.
I have been trying to get Monte, this is the best I have come up with so far.
I think with the cooler weather these guys are having a blast running around.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: He looks like he's about to knock you down in that first picture, Leeann! Look at that enthusiasm! Hair flying in the wind...I love it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Monte's tongue flying in the air! That is one of my favorite things about Kubrick... he loves to just let his tongue hang out!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> What great additions to this thread everyone.
> I have been trying to get Monte, this is the best I have come up with so far.
> I think with the cooler weather these guys are having a blast running around.


WOW!!!!!!! What a beauty he is.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I just love all of the photos of the RLHs. 

Here are Buffy and Kahlua. I think Buffy looks like a hamster.

Christine.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shelly, Ollie is such a cutiepie!!! Oh my. That last picture would have me melting. It's impossible to resist their charm. Love the pics!

I laughed so hard and loud at Monte's first picture, Ricky and Sammy came running and gave me this 'look'! LMBO Monte looks possessed. Possessed with joy that is. Love it!!

Kodi and your girls, Christine, look wonderful! Can't get enough of these RLH pics.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Marj! 

Look at Buffy and Kalhua GO! It makes me want another one just so they can run together!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> What great additions to this thread everyone.
> I have been trying to get Monte, this is the best I have come up with so far.
> I think with the cooler weather these guys are having a blast running around.


I just looked at your picture again. Monte's coloring is just like MyKee's. It's like looking into the future. Look at them together..how neat!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ChristineL said:


> I just love all of the photos of the RLHs.
> 
> Here are Buffy and Kahlua. I think Buffy looks like a hamster.
> 
> Christine.


They look so beautiful when running but when the camera stops the action they look a lot different


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my they do look a lot alike, check these out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mykee is Monte's little twin brother! How funny is that?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is Tinky in one of my favorite RLH pictures. Too bad it doesn't have sound. You have to imagine the low growl and huffing as she bolts through the room at top speed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, I love that low growl huffing sound they make when running, Riley does the same then he will stop and cough just once as to say wow that hurt my throught LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Oh my they do look a lot alike, check these out.


Oh my gosh, they're twins!! Hm....maybe I should keep MyKee instead of letting him find a forever home? :brick:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, that's a great picture of Tinky! Kubrick makes that sound too when he's tearing around the house. It's so cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> This is Tinky in one of my favorite RLH pictures. Too bad it doesn't have sound. You have to imagine the low growl and huffing as she bolts through the room at top speed.


Kimberly- Maddie makes the same sound. Like mother like daughter! :biggrin1:

Wow, I can't get over how much Monte and MyKee look alike. Jan, MyKee is a stunner!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Kimberly- Maddie makes the same sound. Like mother like daughter! :biggrin1:
> 
> Wow, I can't get over how much Monte and MyKee look alike. Jan, MyKee is a stunner!


It really surprised me too! I wonder if Monte has the same hiney?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is Sissy after her little run. She loves to throw things in the air and run and then come back and get it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love these shots! My favorite times when Dora does RLH is when we have been gone somewhere all day and she comes home and goes crazy. It just reminds me that Dora loves her home! This is probably one of the characteristics that makes me really love this breed!






































Unfortunetly, they happen inside the house as well!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh by golly gosh, is that Tinky cute! 

And HA! Sissy looks so pleased with herself! :laugh:

Amanda, those shots are AMAZING! The beach shots are gorgeous, but I LOVE the energy in that second shot.

What lessons we can learn about living in the moment from these sweet beings! The bliss on their faces when they are running just soothes the soul. I can't get enough of these pictures...keep them coming!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> This is Sissy after her little run. She loves to throw things in the air and run and then come back and get it.


Ooooooooooh look at how darling the picture is in your signature. I love it!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I can't see your pictures for some reason. I just get a little red "x" in a white box. I'll have to come back later to see if they are working. Did you hotlink them or upload them from your computer?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Tori's RLH contribution.  She likes to run around and around in the yard, the leaves are at the far end. Unfortunately, I was standing too close to the leaves when I shot that one. But, you can see how she just soars over and through them. Sheer Havanese happiness! :bounce:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, looky - a leaf-leaping Hav! How cute is that?!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Who are you kidding Leslie, its "Sheer Mommy happiness"!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! Good point, Laurie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marie, Sissy is beautiful. I wish mine looked like that after a RLH. Their RLH usually turns into a wrestling match and they come in messy with all kinds of things stuck to them.

Leslie, Tori has sure adjusted well. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love Tori's RLH!!!!! She looks like a quick lil' girl! Vavoomm!!

And Sissy looks very pleased with herself!  Gucci loves sticks too (or whatever we throw outside, but usually sticks)

She tries to "sneak them in the house"...ound: It's so funny, she knows its a no-no...but wants to lure me into a "catch me if you can" game!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sissy is such a sweetheart! She looks very proper and prim after a RLH session! 

I love that picture of Tori going over the leaves, Leslie! She does look like she's flying over them all.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's another of Kahlua that I found. I just love this thread  I love the manic look in their eyes as they're running.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That Kahlua is a great looking hav.....love the coloring! Great action shot!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Vicki! She's a bit of a nutcase 

I just love the photos of Monte - he looks a little crazy too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, what a fun shot of Kahlua, Christine! One paw barely heading for the grass. I just love clear action shots like that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's a great action shot of Kahlua, Christine!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christine- Kahlua's color is stunning! Great picture of her RLH!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Lina, Kimberly, Jeanne, thanks so much for your comments! She went very silver at about one year old, but is going chocolate again which I love! My little one is going gold again - she went almost totally cream at one, but is now getting dark gold again. I love how Havanese coats keep on changing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's lovely. Christine! In all her colorful-changing glory! Great shot! I love the sun beaming in...gorgeous!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great shot of Kahlua, Christine. It's so difficult to get a good action shot, but you did it!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ChristineL said:


> She went very silver at about one year old, but is going chocolate again which I love! My little one is going gold again - she went almost totally cream at one, but is now getting dark gold again. I love how Havanese coats keep on changing.


Those would be fun color changes to watch! I really like how they change too. You got some great action shots!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is Kodi and Shelby doing what they love to do most.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Michele, awesome video 

Christine


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I just found this one of Kahlua running like mad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, that is cute. I love when they do that. I wonder if that little grunt noise they make when they're running is a Hav trait too?


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Michele, I have always wondered the same thing. I love the little grunt! It's so bizarre but so cute.

I always thought Kahlua was a bit nuts till I found this forum and was relieved to find all the other Havs were just as crazy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They definitely keep me smiling!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder is my only grunter and I love it!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Kahlua is my only grunter too. Buffy makes ducky growl noises and little moans though, which are so darn entertaining.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Christine, Great action shot!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great video's girls.
Michele Kodi & Shelby's video reminded me of how Monte hides in the plants and Ry runs around like a mad man trying to get Monte going.

Christine both my boys grunt when RLH also, it is so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a great photo of kahlua!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michele,
I think your video should be the reason that each house must have at least 2 Havanese... RLH's together are priceless!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Not a video but still a runlikehecks:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great shot!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, I love that picture of Oliver & Comet running together. That's great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I totally agree! Ricky did the RLH alone, but when there are two of them, it's on a whole new level of fun and wildness!! I love the grunts, aren't they just a hoot? lol

Michele, Kodi is a kook!! Look at him go! Shelby is thinking "Man, when is this guy gonna stop already?!" ound: 

Love that clip, Christine, and that pic of Kahlua is GREAT ! Fun pictures, everyone.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Great photo Mintchip  

I love seeing them RLH in pairs. My two don't really do it together though. When Kahlua really gets going, Buffy flattens to the floor to protect herself from the Kahlua bolting towards her.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Comet's expression in that RLH photo made me smile, Sally! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

As Donna would say .. Too Too much fun !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is so cute. Love the closeup at the end.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, I was literally laughing the entire video! I couldn't believe how many times he was going around that chair without getting dizzy! I also love how his RLH is spurred by your wife trying to brush him! It's like he's saying "No no no no I will NOT get brushed... catch me if you can!" ound:

Oh and Ryan, to embed your video, all you need to do is put in the actual URL to the video and the forum will do it automatically for you... no HTML required.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

WOW! I can see that Beamer loves his brush time.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL!! RLH inspired by just looking at a brush! What a sweet expression on his little face; it just melts your heart!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't you just love how they can run like that and not be out of breath at the end??? Boggles my mind!!! 

Great job, Ryan! I love Beamer's RLH from the brush. LOL!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

hahaha! It cracks me up how he runs and runs and then just PLOP! down and look at you. :laugh: So adorable!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a great video of Beamer's RLH! And it ends so perfectly with him jumping into his bed! Cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ryan, 

That was my favorite video yet!! Beamer is really cute! Missy watched it with me sitting here on the couch.....she really liked it too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is hilarious that you show him the brush and he does a RLH!

Amanda


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)




----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hahaha I love the brush-induced RLH. Hilarious


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great new video's, Beamer has his own little race track around the chair, I love it.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

That was so cute! What a sweet little face!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute videos!!!

That's the SAME thing Gucci does when she's sees the brush. I have gotten smart and snatched her up before getting the brushes/combs out! lol

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, Beamer is a real hoot!!!!! LOL I love that they do their RLH's and simply plop down for a second or two, then off they go again. It's soooooooo much fun! Beamer is soooooo sweet. That look he gives the camera at the end is cute, esp. cuz it looks like he's winking right before the video stops. What a character! lol

Obi is doing the wild thang too! eace:

I love all these action videos. Keep 'em coming!! :biggrin1:


----------

